# Very cloudy water that is not going away



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

My dad has been taking care of my tank while I was at school and now I am back home. He said that the water has been very cloudy and fish have been dying. He has been changing about two gallons of water every other day and using clear water periodically.

Why is the cloudy water not going away? The weaker fish die whenever we buy a new batch.

Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

More info...color of cloudyness, tank size, lighting, number of fish, type of gravel/plants/ornaments...etc.


----------



## Fish (Dec 3, 2008)

My sugestion would be before you get a new batch therly clean the tank and all of the filtration system, as well as if nesacary change the food. I get generic spring water in one gallon jugs and clean the filter often. I hope that is help full to you.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

It is a ten gallon tank with 5 fish. It looks like a kind of yellowish kind of cloudy but I am not too sure on the color. All the ornaments I have in the tank are plastic. I have no live plants or anything like that.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that it is due to overfeeding. decaying food in such a small tank would quickly change the ph and ammonia levels. go get some water test kits (ammonia, pH, nitrite and nitrate) in LIQUID form, not test strips (not accurate) and tell us the results. that could be why the fish are dying. once we know this info, we can tell you more specifically how to solve it. 

P.S. what water are you using to put in after water changes (WC)? tap water? treated tap? spring? bottled? and do you have driftwood in the tank?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

No driftwood. I use tap water. I try to let it lay for a week or so before I put in into a tank. I have did pH and ammonia tests and all were negative.


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

How do you get negative pH?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

OK, never trust anyone to give the care to your fish tank as you would... I know it you father but... Most like he missed a few WC and thats why the fish are dieng... in my house if I miss a water change on one of my tank for a week than the next time I do a Water change it get almost smokey,,,,, like rolls of whate smoke.

What chems are you using and check the date on them. Sometimes old chem cause crazy thing....

can you post you water reading.... there is alot that can also alot that can be told by them... ao we can give our best educated guess


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

What do you mean when you say post water readings? Actually the thing is my father said since the water has been cloudy he has been changing the water like twice a week and they are still dying. The pH and ammonia tests are new they are not old. And I do not mean that I have a negative pH, I meant to say that it was normal. I am going to change the whole tank one day this week. I really don't know what is wrong.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

1.) Do not change the whole tank! This will re-cycle the tank and cause ammonia and nitrites to spike.

2.) The water changes are usually good for cloudiness, but this may be why your fish are dying. Did your dad add dechlorinating drops to the water before adding it? Keep doing water changes 25% twice a week till it clears but make sure you add dechlorinatind drops like Prime...etc.

3.) What kind of filter are you using? Clean out the pillow part (cotton looking) and change it out for a new one and carbon.

4.) What watts are your lights, and how long are they on? 

5.) Do not feed your fish any more than they can eat right away. Do not let the food reach the bottom. This build up will lead to decompositon and possible cloudiness.

6.) Fill up a bucket with your tap...is it cloudy at all? 

7.) Can you take a picture of your tank?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Test your water and post all the readings.. PH ammonia ect.. all of them.... when I seid look at the date look aty all the chems.... you use


----------

